# Немеет левая нога, когда встаю или хожу



## fixmotion (17 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. 2 месяца назад, резко заметил, что когда я стою у меня начинает неметь нога(ступня) до пальцев, сяду посижу проходит, как только встаю сразу немеет. Чем дольше хожу тем сильнее немеет и начинает болеть где-то внутри бицепса бедра и потом больно садиться и вставать. Заметил, что когда сижу, не могу выпрямить левую ногу в колене, очень сильно тянет в районе бицепса бедра. Когда лежу тоже не могу поднять ногу перпендикулярно полу, очень сильно тянет. Сделал снимок, врач посмотрел, сказал, что всё нормально. Смещён слега нижний позвонок, он его поставил на место, но изменений я не почувствовал. Врач сказал, что просто стёрлась хрящевая ткань внизу и нужно её нарастить, прокололи 10 уколов Алфлутопа, изменений я не почуствовал,. врач сказал сходить сделать мрт поясницы, чтобы посмотреть, что в итоге у нас получилось. МРТ прикрепляю. Как думаете, в чём проблема?

               

Снимки которые не вместились


----------



## La murr (17 Окт 2018)

@fixmotion, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Окт 2018)

По поводу "поставил позвонок на место" врач вас обманул.
Алфлутоп - совершенно бесполезная пустышка.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## fixmotion (17 Окт 2018)

@La murr,
1) *Имя* ( Дмитрий ), *возраст* (27), *приблизительное местонахождение (Калиниград)*;

2) *Жалобы на настоящий момент*
Немеет нога (ступня) до пальцев, когда встаю или начинаю ходить. Утром после сна, начинает неметь после 5 минут ходьбы, а в течении дня, когда сидишь, а потом встаешь примерно через минуту - две. зависит от того как долго сидел. Кроме онемения, болит в районе бицепса бедра, если сижу, не могу выпрямить ногу в колене, очень сильно тянет в районе бицепса бедра, когда лежу не могу ногу поднять перпендикулярно полу т.к очень сильно тянет. Если долго ходить, от часа, то потом очень больно садить, боль уже в районе от середины бицепса бедра и до ягодицы;

3) *История заболевания*
Вообще проблемы со здоровьем начались в январе 2018. Мы с друзьями отдыхали, пили пиво, курили кальян. Я выпил 0.2 пива и немного покурил кальян, встал нагнулся, что бы с пола поднять упавший телефон и у меня резко закружилась голова, потемнело в глазах, я пошёл лёг на кровать. Через два часа, меня начало трясти, всё тело в ознобе и никак не остановить. Вызвали скорую помощью, мне укололи финозипам, я успокоился. на следующий день вечером, перед сном, произошло тоже самое, меня начало трясти, при этом это был обычный день, сигареты и алкоголь не употребляю, только по праздникам, кальян и пиво максимум. Снова вызвали скорую, укололи финозипам.
На следующий день я пошёл в больницу, назначили анлазы я всё сдал, всё хорошо.
Через неделю, всё опять повторилось.
Врач назначил, сделать, кардиограмму, проверили, щитовитку и кровоток в шейном отделе. по анализам всё хорошо.
Кардиолог назначил, успокаивающие препараты, я пропил курс и всё нормализовалась.

В середине июля начались проблемы с онемением ноги. Я пошёл в больницу к неврологу, сделали, снимок, который потеряли, запись к неврологу через неделю, снимка нет. Невролог назначил уколу обезбаливающие, после них у меня начал неметь ещё и правая ягодица.

Потом мне посоветовали очень хорошего частного врача и я пошёл к нему.
Врач даже не стал мне ничего вправлять, сказал, что у меня интоксикация организма паразитами и назначил курс лечения это, декарис два дня по 1 таблетке, 7 дней перерыв, и 2 недели пижму пропить. После курса, у меня ушла какая-то мешающая усталость и как он сказал отёк.

Далее мне врач вправил позвонок, но проблема не ушла, нога так и немела. Спустя неделю он сказал, что у меня просто стёрлась хрящевая ткань и её нужно нарастить, а потом вправлять позвонок Мы проколои алфлутов 10 уколов, он вправил позвонок и никаких изменений нет.
Далее напрыил меня сделать МРТ поясницы, чтобы посмотреть что почему алфлутоп не сработал.
Я сделал МРТ прикрепил снимки. Посмотрев снимки, он сказал6 что в нижнем повонке видно углубление, буд-то костной ткани нет, как буд-то её разъело. Назнчали мне 3 сеанса пиявок в районе поясницы.


4) *История жизни и род занятий*
Я звукорежиссер, пишу песни, пишу музыку. Снимаю и монтирую свадьбы.

5) *Лабораторные методы обследования*
6) *Инструментальные методы исследования*
Снимки приложил выше
7) *Назначенное лечение и его эффективность.*
Вправляли нижний позвонок, кололи алфлутоп и вправляли снова позвонок, ставили пиявки.
Нога до сих пор немеет


----------



## mailfort (3 Июл 2020)

@fixmotion, чтоб врачи ответили, нужно через значок @ прописать ник доктора. А то у вас и ответов нет, может они и не зашли на тему.
Как у вас сейчас состояние?


----------



## Bobch (25 Май 2021)

@fixmotion, Вы решили свою проблему? Если да, то как? У меня похожая ситуация.


----------

